# Taffy



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 6, 2012)

Meet Taffy- an 8 year old Broken Red Mini rex doe. We got her from a breeder at a county fair when she was 7 wks. of age. Hobbies include eating, eating and eating.


----------

